# Noticed a lump between my dogs shoulder blades



## thrillhouse700 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello everyone, my mini schnauzer Guinness is 18 weeks old and yesterday I noticed that he has a lump between his shoulder blades, if you grab it it feels like cartilage, doesnt seem to hurt him when you grab it, but does anyone know if this is normal?? Do all dogs have this? His next scheduled vet visit is dec 6th, so we will for sure be asking about it, but I wanted to know if anyone has come across this.


----------



## Priss and Pedro's Mama (Nov 4, 2007)

Your vet is probably the best person to ask about this...I'd give them a call and see if they think it should be seen before your next appointment.

They will probably tell you to monitor it and call them again if it gets bigger/hot to the touch/painful to the dog. Priss gets what boils down to an under the skin zit now and then that feels similar to what you are describing. I think the vet said it was a clogged oil gland in the skin. They go away in a few weeks or so. She's 12 years old though. It could also be a reaction to his last set of puppy shots. Yup, best to call the vet and get their opinion on it--even if it probably is no big deal, better safe than sorry.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah, best to check with the vet. When we 1st got April she had just had her 1st lot of vaccinations & I noticed a little lump under her skin. When I took her to my vet he said it was because she had been given live vac. That was over 14 yrs ago. In later years I also noticed another on her neck & using a scanner, it was her microchip.


----------

